
After botched test flight, Boeing will refly its Starliner spacecraft for NASA - NikolaeVarius
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/04/06/boeing-starliner-test-repeat/
======
kanox
> The repeat is expected to come in October or November, meaning Boeing won’t
> meet its goal of a flight with crews this year

This is much worse than expected and it means their first crew flight will be
nearly an year after SpaceX.

------
babesh
It takes a long time to review 1 million lines of code and even longer to fix
bugs that will be found.

